
Amazon's NoIE6 - fogus
http://i.imgur.com/BCt31.png
======
smackfu
Baby steps. They are forcing the sellers to upgrade because the sellers have a
financial incentive and because those admin pages aren't used by a large
volume of people.

It's much harder to justify removing IE6 support from the product pages,
especially on the scale of someone like Amazon.

------
vital101
It makes me tingle inside every time I see a company drop support for IE6.
It's the only way that we'll ever be able to put it to rest.

